# Blind man regains sight through tooth



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Gives new meaning to "eye tooth" 

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/5/20090704/tuk-blinded-man-regains-sight-with-tooth-45dbed5.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Totally amazing!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Since they used his "canine" tooth does he only see in black & white?


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

wow! Thats amazing! Hmmm....Cool look though! Why am I thinking a vampire or wolf.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is pretty amazing but i think i would have rather had a cool looking easy eye instead of having my tooth jammed into my eye.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

So he could see until he was 30, then was blind for 12 years, and now can see again. Can you just imagine what it must be like, seeing again?


----------

